#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Ajuda com WOM 5000 mimo (AP e Cliente)

## NielsonPadilha

Olá amigo, recentemente coloquei um wom 5000 mimo como AP/Bridge com ack de 3000 e potencia de 20dbi.

No outro local instalei um wom 5000 mimo como Cliente Provedor/IP Fixo(Menos de 500m de distancia) com ack de 500 e potencia 10dbi, o sinal ficou em -38 e ccq 100%, o problema é que o cliente fica conectando e desconectando e já mexi em várias coisas e não conseguir resolver isso.

Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver isso ?

AP:
http://prntscr.com/7ouxy6
http://prntscr.com/7ov0rg

Obrigado

----------


## rubem

-38dBm é sinal alto demias, reduza a potencia de 20dBm pra uns 8dBm (dBi é ganho de antena, potência é dBm), assim o sinal tem que cair pra -50dBm, que é mais aceitável. 

(-38dBm é alguém GRITANDO do seu lado, é alto demais)

Coloque o ack-timeut num valor mais próximo do real, no máximo 20% a mais que a distancia real.

E teste a opção Data rate em MCS12 (78M) nos 2 aparelhos. Talvez MCS10 se for região muito poluída.

E tem visada e zona de fresnel limpa mesmo?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Olá Rubem, obrigado pela ajuda.

No cliente vou baixar para o minimo a potência (7dbm), já no AP qual seria a potência recomendada tanto para pessoas próximas como para pessoas mais distantes (deixar um meio termo)?

A visada ta limpa e a zona também.

Você poderia me explicar melhor como funciona os MCS (baixando para 10 ou 12) da para o cliente usar de 5 a 10mb de internet sem problemas ?

Muito obrigado mais uma vez.

----------


## rubem

Hum... achei que isso era PTP.

Se for PtMP, não sei se o Wom5000 mimo tem capacidade pra isso, digo, se suporta 10 ou 15 clientes conectados e trafegando muita coisa. PTP ele suporta bem, já usei muito, mas AP em PtMP não faço idéia.

Bom, se é PtMP, a torre você configura de modo a ter 27dBm EIRP de usar 5,4 a 5,7GHz, o que vem a ser:
12dBi da antena, 15dBm do radio. 15 + 12 = 27dBm EIRP.

Já se usar 5,7 a 5,8GHz, use até 36dBm EIRP, que vem a ser:
12dBi da antena, 24dbm do radio. 12 + 24 = 36dBm EIRP

Mas teria que ver no datasheet se o radio tem toda essa potencia em todos os datarates, provavelmente em MCS15 ele tem só uns 22dBm de potência.

O que EU usaria é radio a 20dBm, que como tem antena de 12dBi dá emissão total de 32dBm EIRP, já dá pra atender gente a 3Km.

No AP da torre você coloca uma potencia, uma datarate, um ack-timeout (O do cliente mais distante, digamos 3Km), e nunca mais meche.

Já nos clientes, cada cliente pede configuração diferente porque cada um estará numa distancia diferente.

Cada cliente precisa potencia ajustada pra que todos cheguem na torre com sinal parecido, todos entre digamos -50 e -60dbm (Se usar digamos MCS14 ou MCS15). Ou se usar na torre digamos MCS12 os sinais chegando (RX no AP da torre) podem ir de -55 a -65dBm.

Cada cliente pode ter ack-timeout fixo diferente, recomendo uns 10-20% acima do real (Se ele fica a 500m, coloque 550 ou 600m).

Como o upload dos clientes é baixo, você pode usar o datarate no AP da torre em digamos MCS12 (Esse diz respeito ao download), e nos cliente em digamos MCS10.

Com MCS12 na torre você poderá vender em PtMP uns 30Mbps ao todo. Calma, 6 clientes de 5Mbps cada não consomem 30Mbps, na prática geralmente precisa uns 15 clientes pagantes de 5Mbps pro trafego real e sustentado chegar nuns 20-25Mbps! Usuario comum não tem consumo constante.

Já com o cliente usando digamos MCS9 ou MCS10, o upload maximo será de uns 10Mbps ao todo. Acho que precisa uns 50 clientes com upload limitado a 1Mbps pra que o upload real seja 10Mbps.

O gargalo nesse caso não é o trafego passante digamos em MCS12 (Uns 30Mbps), mas sim a capacidade de processamento com multiplas conexões do Wom5000. Que ele passa 40Mbps em PTP ele passa, mas em PtMP com 10 clientes pode ser que o processamento seja tão grande que ele mal preste pra mais de 15Mbps ao todo, ele não foi feito pra ser AP em PtMP então duvido que consiga atender 10 clientes simultaneos nesses planos de 5 a 10Mbps (Isso é banda enorme! Hardware barato serve pra ser AP em conexãozinha mixuruca de menos de 1Mbps), precisa hardware mais parudo (Nada de Nanostation ou Bullet, falo de hardware pra AP, não pra cliente) pra aguentar digamos 15 clientes conectados, de 5 a 10Mbps.

(Cliente conectado não tem nada a ver com cliente pagante, pode ter 30 pagantes mas só 10 conectarem em cada horário, ou 25 conectarem em cada horário, depende do perfil dos clientes, depende do quanto consomem, etc)

Cada data rate tem uma sensibilidade diferente, quanto maior o datarate, digamos 135M em MCS15, passa mais banda mas tem sensilidade menor, exige sinal mais alto. Já num datarate de menor velocidade, tipo MCS12 de 78M, o sinal exigido é uns 15dbm menor pra ter 0% de perda de pacotes. A banda passante é menor, mas... não adianta tentar usar MCS15 e 135M se na prática a banda usada será de 10-15Mbps ao todo, usar datarate alto vai exigir que todos os clientes estejam próximos o suficiente pra ter sinal alto (E nenhum provedor que só atende cliente a até 300m tem futuro, isso limita demais o crescimento, tem que pensar em cliente a 1Km, que vai chegar com sinal digamos -63dbm, esse sinal é ruim demais pra MCS15, MCS14 ou mesmo MCS13, só presta (Não tem perdas) se usar MCS12.

E se foque nisso: 0% de perdas. Dê sempre nos cliente um ping de 1450 bytes
ping -t 192.168.1.1 -l 1450
Asim verá como é o ping com pacote de 1450bytes, que é quase o tamanho dos pacotes de navegação e downloads (que vão pro limite do MTU, 1492 ou mesmo 1500 bytes). Ter um ping desse a 30ms é péssimo, e se usar datarate alto demais pro sinal presente (MCS15 pra sinal -62dBm, por exemplo) é o que vai acontecer, 30ms não é o tempo que leva pra algo circular por 1Km, o ping demora isso porque houveram varios pacotes perdidos aos 2ms, 4ms, 8ms, 16ms e etc, esse ping foi reenviado (Usou a etapa de radio diversas vezes pra repetir o mesmo pacote) tantas vezes que só depois de 30ms obteve resposta (É tipo quando você conversa com alguém que fala baixo e rápido, você fala 3x "Como?", e só na 4ª vez consegue entender o que a pessoa falou, ela precisa falar mais devagar (Num datara mais baixo) ou mais alto (Num nível de sinal mais alto) pra você entender tudo sem perder nenhuma palavra. Ping tipo 30ms, ou perder 1 a cada 10 pings, é inaceitável, é rede ruim.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Entendi, Tenho também um APC-5M-90+, pensei em por ele:

As configurações de um dos meus apc's:


-Aba Wireless:
http://prntscr.com/7ox3nm
http://prntscr.com/7ox3s6


-Aba Rede:
http://prntscr.com/7ox3zf


-Informações Gerais do APC:
http://prntscr.com/7ox4b8

Uma pergunta besta hehehe, para medir a distancia do cliente para o AP vocês usam alguma ferramenta para ter uma precisão melhor ?

Obrigado meu amigo.

----------


## rubem

Eu moro em cidade planejada (Não planejadas por bebados, como umas cidades no brasil onde as ruas tem curva e cada quarteir]ao tem um tamanho), todo quarteirão tem mesmas dimensões, toda rua é decente e tem a mesma largura, no chutometro dá pra precisar a distancia com margem de erro de uns 50m no maximo, mas tem mapa pra tirar a duvida.

Na pior das hipóteses (Cidade não-planejada, ou planejada por bebados) abra o Google Earth, em baixo tem a legenda de distancia, fáci fácil imprimir aquilo pra ter referencia impressa.

(Mas o ack-timeout no modo automatico mostra a distancia real quando há zona de fresnel bem limpa, minha referencia pra ver zona de fresnel é essa, se não pegar em modo automatico o valor correto é porque a zona de fresnel não está limpa)

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Valeu pela dica, depois de bater cabeça com esse wom 5000, troquei e coloquei um APC-5M-90+ lá em cima e um wom 5000 mimo que estou usando aqui em casa para testar. Conectar ele conectou agora acredito que falte ajustes:

Algumas fotos:

AP:
http://prntscr.com/7p4z4l
http://prntscr.com/7p4z9a
http://prntscr.com/7p4zhl


Cliente:
http://prntscr.com/7p4zs3
http://prntscr.com/7p4zwk

Sinal no cliente: http://prntscr.com/7p51ql e http://prntscr.com/7p54by

Obrigado

----------


## rubem

Esse sinal em -67dBm não está uma maravilha, se esse cliente tem a potencia em 7dBm, ao aumentar ela pra 17dBm o sinal nesse chain deve subir de -67 pra -57dBm, sinal melhor pra MCS12.

Esse ruído em -80dBm existe mesmo? Isso é um ruído absurdo de alto, o normal é o ruído real ficar lá pelos -94 a -99dBm. Não é ruído criado por fonte perto da antena, ou 2 antenas uma do lado da outra, ou cabo de rede eletrica da rua no meio da visada? Tô achando muito alto esse ruído.

Fora isso não vejo nada a alterar, só estranhei esse sinal tão baixo em -67dBm (Imagino que seja dessa CPE em 7dBm de potencia), e esse ruído em -80dBm (Imagino que seja bug do firmware, não é possível ter ruído tão alto aí).

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*rubem* é isso mesmo, na torre só tem esse rádio mesmo (ainda não está em produção) estou fazendo teste aqui em casa e só tem eu pendurado nele ainda hehehe.

Bati algumas fotos para mostrar como está, apesar de está com sol acho que dá para ver:



Aumentei a potência da CPE e ficou assim no AP: http://prntscr.com/7p71v0
Na CPE ta assim: http://prntscr.com/7p71fv e http://prntscr.com/7p718o

Não sei porque na CPE da um sinal e no AP da outro :/, CCQ também fica oscilando bastante.

Abaixei o ack para 300m no CPE também fiz a medida no google earth deu uma média de 160m ( Foto: http://prntscr.com/7p6yl0 )

Obs.: As fotos acima ficaram de lado aqui no fórum não sei porque.

Abraços

----------


## rubem

Só pra entender um fator que* pode* (Não necessariamente *vai*) dar problema, a zona de fresnel.

Calcule aqui:
http://www.proxim.com/products/knowl...clearance-zone
155m dá 0,096 milhas, dá isso:


A zona de fresnel nessa distancia é de 1,3 a 1,5m, em 5,7GHz será centimetros menor.
No seu caso parece que todo o telhado da casa (Uma area gigante, 5 ou 7m pelo visto) está na zona de fresnel.

Hoje esse link está fora do ar, mas tenta amanhã ou depois pra entender ou calcular:
http://www.novanetwork.com.br/suport...os/fresnel.php

Se fizer analogia de RF com luz, a zona de fresnel seria um espelho. A luz reflete em espelho, mas RF reflete em quase qualquer coisa sólida, ou seja, pra RF tudo é espelho. Imagina que sua CPE é uma camera, seu telhado é um espelho, e sua torre é uma lampada piscando, o reflexo no telhado será maior quanto mais proximo da camera estiver, ou seja, quanto maior a obstrução na zona de fresnel pior a qualidade do sinal.

A Wom5000 teve algum problema com CCQ, aqui são 60 páginas sobre isso:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179329

Não sei se seu CCQ variando é culpa desse problema de firmware, ou se é culpa da zona de fresnel parcial.

Eu acredito na falta de zona de fresnel porque você tem sinal -60/-55 conforme a polarização.
É normal ter 1 ou 2dBm de diferença no sinal de cada polarização, a vertical ter -58 e a horizontal -60dBm até que é normal. Mas no seu caso tem 5dBm de diferença isso é muito.

PROVAVELMENTE (Chute meu) a polarização vertical está com -60dBm, porque a zona de fresnel na vertical é que está bem obstruída. E o melhor sinal, -55dBm, é da polarização horizontal.

Quanto ao AP exibir um sinal e o cliente outro: O AP mostra o sinal do cliente rumo a torre, digamos que o AP está gritando então o sinal cliente>AP é alto.
Já o cliente exibe o sinal do AP rumo ao cliente, digamos que o AP está sussurando por isso o sinal AP>Cliente é baixo.

Eu posso gritar com você enquanto você fala baixo comigo, ou podemos fazer o contrário, com radios idem, o sinal AP>cliente geralmente é mais alto que o sinal cliente>AP, porque o sinal total é resultado da potencia do radio + o ganho da antena.
(AP a 22dBm + setorial de 20dBi = 42dBm EIRP. Cliente a 18dBm + antena da CPE de 12dBm = 30dBm EIRP. O "volume" do AP nesse caso é 12dBm maior que o volume do cliente)

O setup dos equiptos Ubiquiti e Mikrotik exibe sinal de RX e de TX, eles perguntam pro cliente "Como meu sinal tá chegando aí?", mas não é uma medida tão certeira, erra muitas vezes, não se preocupe em ver sinal de TX, se preocupe com o RX (Que é o nível de sinal chegando até o aparelho onde você está vendo isso).

Eu sempre procurei colocar as antenas pelo menos na minha altura sobre o telhado, pelo menos 1,5m acima do telhado, pra não ter reflexo do telhado (As vezes só dá problema em dia quente, aquele ar quente subindo que parece fumaça distorce não só luz, devaneia RF também). Em telhado como o seu geralmente se coloca suporte desse tipo:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...esa-34-oem-_JM
Coloca nisso um mastro de 1,5 a 2m, com a CPE em cima, e estaia, 3 arames comuns estaiando, pode prender os estaios em qualquer coisa porque o esforço sobre eles é pequeno.

Não garanto que seu problema de CCQ variando é zona de fresnel ruim, mas a zona de fresnel existe e não é tão pequena, pra ter 100% de qualidade tem que respeitar ela, colocar CPE alta.
(Mas apenas pra navegar na internet nem sempre precisa 100% de qualidade, depende da disponibilidade que quer vender pros clientes, colocar todas as CPE's apenas 50cm acima do telhado funciona, permite 40 clientes navegando no facebook, mas... qualidade total não terá, terá qualidade minimamente suficiente, não precisa seguir as boas práticas mas precisa pelo menos saber como seria uma instalação ideal, no seu caso a CPE devia idealmente estar no outro lado da casa, estar de costas pro telhado e não com o telhado "na frente". Não vale a pena trocar, mas em novas instalações é bom sempre começar TENTANDO uma instalação perfeita)


=====================

Ah, pela foto PARECE que a CPE está menos de 1m acima do telhado. Se está mais alta, ignora o que disse.
E pelo foto PARECE que o cabo ethernet passa junto com rede elétrica do ar-condicionado, e o pior, junto com o cabo coaxial de TV via satelite (Parabolica banda C ou KU, paga ou não). E... isso é ruim, é bom passar cabo ethernet uns 30cm longe de motores e lampadas fluorescentes, e uns 20cm de cabo coaxial de TV via satelite. 

Na prática nem sempre há incomodo/ruído, depende do tipo de cabo ethernet, e do tipo de cabo coaxial (Assim como do nível de sinal vindo da antena de satelite), tem cabo coaxial com malha de 40%, outros com 67% de cobertura, e os ótimos com 80% de cobertura, quanto menor a cobertura mais sinal esse cabo coaxial vai mandar pro lado, esse sinal vira ruído em ethernet. Não sei se é isso que está dando esse ruído em -85dBm, ou se isso é bug do firmware da Wom5000, mas em certos casos esse tipo de ruído vem via cabo ethernet, por passar perto de rede eletrica ou algo do tipo (É EMI ou RFI).

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*rubem* Entendi, aqui na região é muito comum esses telhados. O mastro que coloquei tem 1m somente, vou trocar amanhã a posição dele colocando na frente e com 1,5m de altura. A questão seria para por 3 estaios, dois da para por no telhado mesmo agora do outro lado que fico pensando como por para usar os 2m de mastro.

Valeu mesmo pela luz, amanhã mesmo ponho em pratica. Esse tipo de suporte não entendi bem como ele é colocado, seria na perna-manca mais grossa onde fica apoiado as ripas ?

Qual tipo de suporte você recomenda para aqueles telhados com telha chamada de brasilit

Abraços meu amigo

======================
Update 1:

Antes de mudar a posição vou fazer esse teste, colocar um mastro com 1,5m acima do telhado e por a cpe no topo pra ver como fica.

======================

UPdate 2 - 21:19 05/07/2015:

Acabei de subir no telhado e fiz o alinhamento da CPE com o laser e agora ficou certinho. Também usei a fita métrica em cima do telhado até o inicio da CPE e está com 57cm (Bem pouco perto do recomendado).

Essa zona fresnel tem que ser tirada do telhado até o inicio da cpe certo ?

Foto da medição:


Ficou assim CPE: http://prntscr.com/7p929b
Ficou assim AP: http://prntscr.com/7p92fp

----------


## rubem

Em telha comum de amianto só coloco o ferro sobre um parafuso existente, o estaio puxa ele pra baixo e impede que ele se desloque.

Senão o negócio é colocar um desse:
http://appsisecommerce.s3.amazonaws....1432830578.jpg

(Não precisa comprar pronto, pode comprar parafuso pra telha de amianto (Tem longo e curto), e soldar uma cantoneira em cima, depois você prende o mastro com abraçadeira na cantoneira)

Sobre o uso desse suporte pra telha, é mais ou menos assim:
http://www.painitec.com.br/images/Pr...elha_barro.jpg
Também não precisa comprar suporte específico, pode só dobrar uma chapa de ferro de 1", de 1/8" de espessura, prender com 1 abraçadeira na madeira do telhado, e com 1 abraçadeira prender o mastro em cima, fica bem firme.

Se der tempo amanhã tiro foto de modos de prender sobre amianto e sobre telhas de barro.

E tem os suportes pra colocar na lateral da parede, coloca abaixo da aba do telhado mas de modo que a CPE fique acima, onde tem abas pequenas isso serve:
http://www.hunion.com.br/imagens/hun...valinho_34.jpg
Mas aba pequena significa parede que leva sol, portanto casa quente (Mal-planejada), aba grande como a sua (Parece ter uns 50cm) é ruim pra esses suportes mas que se dane, o negócio é não ter sol na parede, precisa suporte mais longo. Uso alguns assim:
http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v1/217...ll_Bracket.jpg

(Não precisa soldador pra fazer, é só chapa dobrada, pode ser tão longo quanto precisar)

Pra mastro alto (Chapa 1", mastro de 3m), com aba da casa de uns 60cm, já precisei fazer suporte enorme, mas pelo menos é mais fácil prender, 4 furos de 10mm e você prende na lateral, coloca o mastro, a CPE em cima, e ergue o mastro, tudo feito sem subir em cima do telhado (E telhas de barro quebram só de olhar, ou pelo menos se um gordinho de 90Kg quenem eu olhar...).


E zona de fresnel é valor aproximado, não precisa medir com precisão. CERCA de 1,3 a 1,5m, pode ser 1,2m também, o efeito prático não é tão grande, a maior diferença existe se comparar digamos 50cm e 150cm acima do telhado.

----------


## rubem

Aqui um suporte lateral:


Esse tem estaios porque é uma antena de grade pesada, e deve ser barra de uns 5m, mas até 3m, e sendo coisa leve tipo Nanostation, Wom5000, Airgrid 23dBi, ou SXT, não precisa estaio, o cano não dobra.

Tem suporte para parabolica pronto a venda, tipo esse:

Mas... os 4 pontos onde você fixa isso na parede são muitos proximos, a minha parabolica banda C de 1,5m soltou um suporte desse quando eu mechia pra alinhar (Torcendo pra esquerda e direita), arrancou 3 buchas de 10mm, simplesmente porque essas porcarias ficam proximas demais. Tem que fazer um suporte onde os 4 parafusos fiquem mais distantes, assim o esforço puxando cada um será bem menor (Ficarão mais longe do centro, eveito alavanca desmultiplica a força), e... se respeitar a zona de fresnel vai precisar muita barra de 3 ou 4m sobre as casas, eu sempre comprei tubo comercial, de 6m, e cortava uns em 2 e 4m, e outros em 3m (Metade), de modo a ter tubos de 2, 3 e 4m pra uso (E claro, 6m, tubo inteiro). Um tubo de 1" custa R$ 35, se cortar em 3 de 2m isso dá R$ 12 por cliente, mais uns R$ 5 em arame pra estaiar, caso for colocar sobre telhado de amianto (brasilit/eternit, telha ondula) que não precisa suporte especial.

Telha de amianto é uma maravilha pra isso, você só apoia o tubo sobre um dos parafusos, assim:


E noutros 3 ou 4 parafusos desses prende os 3 ou 4 estaios simples:

Os estaios não permitem que o tubo "pule" por cima do parafuso, não sai nem se uma criança for lá fuçar.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Legal, esse tipo que você compra qual a parede ? aqui comprei um de rosca (acho que é pra passar energia) de 1" parede fina, mais não sei se é o melhor tubo. Ele entorta se apertar muito.

Nessas telhas o tubo fica preso só nos estaios ? interessante.

Notei que pessoal por aqui ta usando prego com borracha, ao invés de parafuso. Será se é possível trocar o prego pelo parafuso desse tipo sem problemas ?


=====================
Acho que vou padronizar 2m pra cima para instalar acredito que fique melhor. Valeu meu amigo.

Esse tubo ficou bem alto mesmo ele estaiado em 2 pontos, não balança muito com o vento ?

=====================

Troquei o tubo de 1m por um de 1,5m, ficou bem mais alto. Mais ainda está a 1,20m acima do telhado para o inicio da cpe. Vou comprar os arames para amarar em 2 pontos(vou fazer um furo no meio do tubo para passar o arame) nas ripas do telhado e evitar o balanço.



Normalmente eu alinho a antena a noite com laser, mais na casa do cliente não da pra fazer isso, como você ta fazendo pra alinha direitinho ? (Quando uso o laser vejo que eu coloquei bem torto hauehuaehuuhae)

Não notei muita diferença, mais eu acho que falta alinhar melhor.


http://prntscr.com/7phavo
http://prntscr.com/7phbda

Abraços

----------


## rubem

Sobre o tipo de tubo a usar, sendo aço ou metalon (Mistura de aços com outros materiais pra ficar mais leve e barato) qualquer coisa serve. Os que são pra eletroduto são de parede bem fina, não são estruturais não porque simplesmente não são estruturais, e sim porque tem parede fina demais.

E deve ter loja de metais na sua cidade, eu estou no fim do mundo, numa currutela de 20 mil habitantes e aqui tem 4 ou 5 lojas que só vendem ferro (Não ferragens, falo de tubos, vigas, perfis, chapas, etc). Senão, deve achar isso em loja de material pra construção (Em metrópoles as lojas de bairros só tem material pra pequenos reparos, tipo torneira ou parafuso, eu cresci aqui no interior onde só se compra tubo inteiro de 6m, ou digamos 1 saco inteiro de cimento, estranhei demais quando cheguei numa capital e vendiam cimento por Kg, ou cano por metro, eu ainda não me conforme com esse negócio de ir comprar só 2m sendo que o cano sai de fábrica com 6m, pra mim é tão absurdo como ir no mercado e comprar só metade do leite de uma caixinha...)

Esse seu deve ser chapa 18 ou 20, de 1,2mm provavelmente, é o "fino" que tem nas lojas de material de construção. Um de chapa grossa seria chapa 16, mas sendo 1" não vejo necessidade de mais que 1,2mm da chapa 18.

Já os pra eletrodutos tem chapas mais finas que 0,9mm, são aço ou metalon também, mas não são vendidos como estruturais porque tem chapa tão fina que mal param sozinhos num vendaval.

Sobre alinhar a antena: A CPE em questão (wom5000) tem antena de angulo enorme, não lembro exatamente mas é mais de 30°, provavelmente 45°, é impossível errar um apontamento com uma antena tão aberta! Com antena de grade (Que tem angulo pequeno tipo menos de 5°) aí complica, aí tem que apontar pro rumo aproximado, e por um notebook vendo o nível de sinal no setup ir girando o mastro lentamente pra ver a posição onde tem o maior sinal (Em PTP também fazemos isso, imagina um PTP de 30Km, não tem como ver nada, nem laser ajuda, é na base do rumo aproximado e depois o ajuste fino com notebook no alto da torre (Na verdade pra isso é bom netbook, eu odeio notebook porque passei anos e anos só com netbook de 1 palmo, não me acostumo com notebook de jeito nenhum, pesado, grande, malditas telas reflexivas, teclas enormes, tudo errado...)

Quase toda CPE fechada tipo Nanostation, Wom, WOG, Oiw, tem antena de angulo grande tipo mais de 30°, não precisa precisão no apontamento. Só complica onde tem grade ou disco como refletor, tipo Airgrid, Nanobridge, NanoBeam acima de 20dBi, essas coisas tem angulo menor (São melhores porque poluem um angulo menor, e recebem ruído de um angulo menor, mas exigem mais precisão no apontamento). Se colocar antena de grade ou disco, que tem fixar direito a parte de baixo em telhado de amianto, não só "colocar" por cima do parafuso como coloquei na foto, precisa travar ele porque antena de grade ou disco gira com o vento (Gira e fica, ou gira e volta, sinal varia conforme o vento chacoalha, nem sempre incomoda mas é bom evitar. CPE não tem tanto arrasto aerodinamico então não tem esse problema).

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Fiz a instalação de outra CPE a 85 metros de onde ta o APC. O detalhe é que ela ficou a uns 4 a 5 metros de altura do chão e o apc na torre ta a quase 20 metros. Medindo pelo laser apontando mais ou menos na direção ela aponta para a torre mais não chega a focar no painel que ta mais alto.

Nesse caso seria recomendado entortar o tubo um pouco para focar mais a cima ?

Botei as mesmas configurações da minha, com potência em 17dbm e mesmo assim o sinal ainda ta ruim.

http://prntscr.com/7pohdv

O Painel lá em cima ta retinho do jeito que veio na caixa. Você recomenda inclinar ele um pouco ? Lá ta assim | seria bom por um pouco assim / ?

Aí você ta usando oque ubnt, mk ?

Abraços meu amigo.

========================

Comprei um cabo de aço pequeno que custa 0,94 o metro, vou fazer um furo no mastro bem no meio e passar um pra um lado e pro outro depois junto com uma pecinha que regula e fixar nas ripas em 2 pontos.

Acho que vai ficar bom ^^

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Algumas fotos da torre(Essa torre se não me falha a memória tem 17 metros) e de um cliente a 85m. Mesmo usando mastro de 1.5m ainda ficou um pouco baixo olhando de outro ângulo

----------


## rubem

Teria que ver como é o angulo vertical disso que tem na torre.

É um APC 5M-90? Se for, ele ns 20° de abertura na vertical (Tá no datasheet), ou seja, se colocar ela totalmente reta, emitirá 10º pra cima e 10º pra baixo da linha do horizonte.

Pra calcular o que são 10° a 85m é só usar Pi. Se 85m é a distancia do centro até a borda do círculo, o raio do círculo é de 170m, multiplica 170 por Pi, 170 * 3,14 = 533m de diametro do circulo. Se o circulo tem 360°, divide 533m por 360, 533/360 = 1,48m por grau. 10° tem então 14,8m de "largura" a 85m, ou seja, a antena na torre por estar 15m acima da antena do cliente e ainda assim terá sinal bom. Se a diferença de altura é maior, vai pegar area de ganho menor, o sinal será um pouco mais baixo. Pra minimizar isso se inclina a setorial na torre uns 2 ou 4º mais pra baixo, não coloca ela na vertical mas sim levemente inclinada:


A WOM5000 por sua vez tem angulo ainda mais fechado, são só 15", se colocar ela reta são 7,5° acima da linha do horizonte, se cada grau de 1,48m isso dá 11m, então se a diferença de altura entre setorial e CPE for maior que 11m sim tem que virar a CPE uns graus pra cima.

(Mas isso só ocorre em distancia pequena, geralmente a partir de uns 300m de distancia pode deixar toda CPE reta, só quem está em baixo da torre precisa inclinação)

----------


## NielsonPadilha

É um apc-5m-90+. Ela tá retinha como veio na caixa, do lado tem uns níveis de inclinação no suporte, vou verificar.


Datasheet: http://prntscr.com/7pyare

----------


## huerbtes

> Olá amigo, recentemente coloquei um wom 5000 mimo como AP/Bridge com ack de 3000 e potencia de 20dbi.
> 
> No outro local instalei um wom 5000 mimo como Cliente Provedor/IP Fixo(Menos de 500m de distancia) com ack de 500 e potencia 10dbi, o sinal ficou em -38 e ccq 100%, o problema é que o cliente fica conectando e desconectando e já mexi em várias coisas e não conseguir resolver isso.
> 
> Alguém pode me ajudar a resolver isso ?
> 
> AP:
> http://prntscr.com/7ouxy6
> http://prntscr.com/7ov0rg
> ...


amigo posso dar um conselho conecte a wom 5000 Mimo em uma ubiquit e esse problema vai acabar pois estou trabalhando assim
entre elas não sei oque aconteçe elas não se entendem e voçê vai perder muito tempo e talvez ate clientes

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigos do fórum... utilizo WOM 5000 Mimo como AP em minha torre... minha dúvida é em relação a dois campos:

1º Potência de TX;

2º Distância do enlace.

Quais os valores ideais que podem ser utilizados nesses 2 campos, no WOM 5000, em modo de operação AP?

Abraço.

----------


## saveironorte

amigo no meu caso é assim tenho vários wom 5000 siso e um deles tenho 30 clientes pimdurado, deixo a potência em 12 dB e a distancia deixo o valo default

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Poemander

Obrigado por responder, Saveironorte... uma dúvida: quais os planos de velocidade que vc pratica e qual o seu cliente mais distante?

Abraço.

----------


## saveironorte

amigo são planos de 1, 2 e 3 megas

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## saveironorte

o cliente mais distante é 1,200 m medido pelo Google heart

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------

